# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Fumata blanca en la Plaza Fontes!

## Salut

Habemus presidenta!!




> *Charo Quesada toma posesión como presidenta de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura*
> 
> Charo Quesada ha tomado posesión este jueves de su cargo como presidenta de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), convirtiéndose así en la primera mujer que dirige el organismo de cuenca.
> 
> Al acto han asistido el secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, y la directora General del Agua, Marta Moren. Asimismo, han estado presente el delegado del Gobierno en Murcia, Rafael González Tovar, junto con otras personalidades.
> 
> La nueva presidenta de la CHS es licenciada en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales y funcionaria de la Comunidad Autónoma de la Región de Murcia desde 1985. Pertenece al Cuerpo Superior de Administradores y al Cuerpo de Interventores y Auditores de la Comunidad Autónoma, y desde 1998 está adscrita a la Consejería de Economía y Hacienda, donde hasta ahora era Jefa de División de Control Financiero de la Intervención General.
> 
> También ha estado adscrita a la Consejería de Agricultura, Ganadería y Pesca entre 1985 y 1997 y fue directora general de Investigación e Industria Agroalimentaria de este departamento entre 1993 y 1995.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/05/charo-quesad...ca-del-segura/


A ver si no se vende al cargo, como hiciera su antecesor Fuentes Zorita

----------


## Salut

Para quien no estuviera al tanto de la noticia:




> *Fuentes Zorita dimite en desacuerdo con el Ministerio por el Trasvase 
> "He tomado una decisión muy pensada", declara el ex presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura. Los regantes lamentan su marcha y la califican de "mazazo"*
> 
> La polémica por el Trasvase Tajo Segura se ha cobrado una de sus primeras víctimas, en este caso de gran relevancia. El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, José Salvador Fuentes Zorita, ha dejado su cargo por discrepancias con el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente. La información sobre su cese ha salido publicada en el BOE de esta mañana.
> 
> El socialista Fuentes Zorita es un veterano defensor del Trasvase Tajo-Segura desde sus inicios y siempre se ha mostrado a favor del mantenimiento de esta infraestructura para cubrir el déficit estructural de la cuenca del segura. Fuentes Zorita, que ha sido presidente regional del PSRM-PSOE y que ocupó cargos como consejero en los gobiernos de Carlos Collado y María Antonia Martínez, es ingeniero de Caminos, Canales y Puertos y accedió a la presidencia de la Confederación en abril de 2004, de la mano de Cristina Narbona.
> 
> El conflicto territorial que se vive en los últimos años por el Trasvase Tajo-Segura, cuya eliminación reclama Castilla-La Mancha, está en el fondo de la decisión de Fuentes Zorita, que comunicó su deseo de dejar el cargo el pasado lunes. Al parecer, éste no está de acuerdo con la política que lleva el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente sobre este asunto.
> 
> ...


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201004...004101121.html

Y todo esto por un estatuto que al final se ha retirado...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Pues esperemos que este cambio sirva para tranquilizar un poco los ánimos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Salut

Declaraciones de Rosario Quesada:




> "ILUSIONADA POR EL NOMBRAMIENTO"
> 
> Rosario Quesada ha dicho a EFE que está "ilusionada ante la nueva tarea y con ganas de trabajar, siendo consciente de que esta cuenca tiene grandes retos". 
> 
> "Acabo de recibir la noticia", ha afirmado nada más descolgar el teléfono, y en sus primeras declaraciones, tras el nombramiento, ha expresado su consideración hacia Fuentes Zorita, del que ha resaltado su "buena gestión, sin entrar en otras consideraciones". 
> 
> Preguntada por lo ocurrido el miércoles en el Congreso con la reforma del Estatuto castellano-manchego, la nueva presidenta de la CHS ha respondido que se trata de cuestiones "de ámbito de la Cámara Baja", y que, como gestora del ministerio, va a seguir "la línea del ministerio". 
> 
> A ese respecto, ha recordado que tanto la ministra, Elena Espinosa, como el secretario de Estado de Agua, Josep Puxeu, han garantizado los recursos a toda la cuenca del Segura. 
> ...


http://www.dclm.es/news/124/ARTICLE/...010-04-23.html


^^ De momento muestra sumisión total a lo que digan "los de arriba"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jasg555

Una marioneta más.

Sin poder ninguno.

----------

